# No laughing allowed :)



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't laugh, but it made me smile big time! LOVE him!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone on this forum laughing at Jazz in anything other than pure delight.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a handsome goober!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is so handsome! Where did you get your bands? I love how the colors stand out against the black. 
I had to stop banding Branna's hair because my bands were just eating it up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like the colors against his hair, too.  They come in a bag of 1000 (!). I was wanting multicolors, so I emailed and asked if they ever sell them. They answered they occasionally did and had one bag. I snatched it up.  I shouldn't have to buy any more rubberbands......for like 10 years...or never. I think for a toy you might want to use the finer latex bands, not the wrapping bands. 
the color coordinated canine
I have also bought good rubberbands here:
http://showoffproducts.com/

I get paranoid that I am going to catch a piece of his ear leather in a band, so I double check with the comb tines.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, you find LOTS of uses for those little bands once you get them in bulk like that. Just don't try to make an extra tiny rubber band ball out of them because that would be silly. And an epic #fail.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like it!!!!! I go for multi-color too! Did Molly in Charger colors last week ( I know....the Chargers suck...)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute!! He is such s good boy! And handsome! I also love seeing pictures of Bonnie and Jazz together 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lookin' good! He's getting some big boy hair! Wait, you were wrapping with paper wraps instead of plastic wraps?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I was using paper wraps on everything except his ears. On his ears I was using plastic. I could try the plastic everywhere. Hmmm.... except Bonnie got a twitch in her eye whenever she saw wraps on Jazz. LOL


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Silly Bonnie! I've not heard of anyone using paper wraps on a poodle to be honest, but I think you might be safer forgoing wraps altogether now that Bonnie's interest has been piqued!!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a handsome goober!


Totally agree


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

With the people I am around it is mostly paper except for the ears with plastic (dipping in the water bowl). I'm not sure what the difference is with the plastic other than cost and maybe they last longer.

Smart and Final donut wrapping papers- they have a smitch of wax on them plus they cost about $6 for a thousand.  They worked well (except for the Bonnie issue) and are a great size. The bit of wax made them stronger and more wet proof, but super light weight:

















I might try them again, but Bonnie was so bad.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very interesting! Personally, I'd stick with plastic. At the very least, it will keep moisture out better. You don't have to buy the colorful wraps from Lainee. You can just use a garbage bag, a bag from Target, or cut up a thin plastic tablecloth like some breeders I know do.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I may try again with all plastic. The good thing about wrapping is you don't have the bands right against the hair - less chance of ripping.


----------

